

Help a fellow entrepreneur on a Seattle/San Fran trip - jdrummond

Hi there. 
I&#x27;m on a US-trip, starting from Miami&#x2F;Orlando for 6 days, then to Seattle (Startup Weekend condo) for 4 days and finally to San Fran, for 9 days.
I came with my two associates (from yoozon.com) to improve our network, meet other entrepreneurs and anyone passionate about startups and get to know how the startup scenario work in the US.
Florida was the only place during our trip to &quot;get crazy and do tourist things&quot;. After that, it&#x27;s all business.
Anyone here would like to get a coffee in Seattle (Monday, 18th) or in San Fran (19th-28th)?
Also, we&#x27;re very interested in a talk with someone from Dropbox. If you work there or know anyone that would be willing to meet us, please let me know.<p>Thanks!<p>ps.: I arrived from Brazil on the 9th and will leave on the 28th
======
sylvainkalache
I'm happy to have a coffee with you and/or eventually a lunch with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=julien421](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=julien421)

~~~
jdrummond
Great! Can you please shoot me an email so we can talk the details?
jldrummond[]gmail

